# Change my 10+ years old board or not?



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I have this head pride board, since forever, 10 years for sure. Mine is 152 in length as I am 175cm x 75kg and I am not particularly fit. This board has a traditional camber.
I am trying to get back to snowboarding after years of nothing. I was a little more than a beginner when I stopped, I am still in the beginner phase now, so no fancy snowboarding, just trying to learn to have fun going in blue slopes and survive in red ones.

Should I search for a more recent board? Has board technology advanced that much in all those years? 
Would this help me going back easier?

I don't want to spend money in gear just because, I prefer to save those money for lessons and for staying at resorts, but I also know that outdated equipment makes things more difficult for sure.

Thanks a lot!

I am not native speaker in English, so I am sorry sorry for any mistakes in using the language.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Technology has changed. But it's hard to beat old school camber. Maybe some sort of hybrid camber could help progress a bit faster. But lessons would definitely help more than any board will. 

I had a 7 year gap and came back with lessons last year. So if it's either lessons or a new board I think stick with your board and bindings if they are still in good shape and spend the money on lessons. Just don't take the super beginner day one lessons where they show you how to stand up and strap in. That'll be a waste.

To summarize: Lessons and days on the mountain will be worth more in progression than any new board would. 

One other place worth putting your money is properly fitting boots. Get your feet measured. Check out the boots section to see how and make sure you have correct size boots. If you buy new equipment this should be the first.


----------



## Andr2202 (Mar 10, 2021)

You know how they say, "If ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you for your answers, they go in the direction I prefer!

About the boots, I saw some comments on the fittings. I think mine are ok, I bought them in a real shop. They don't hurt and this is great for me. Plus, I've just found a suggestion on how to tie them better and it has helped a great deal. 
Anyway, a double check is worth it, as soon as I can get in a shop I will ask for a proper measurement.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

From my experience, resort tickets/passes and boots are the top priorities as a beginner. There are many boards, but only a few boots will fit your feet the best. 

Riding the mountain consistently and comfortably helped me get better quickly. I committed to a multi-lesson package (with lift tickets included) and that really helped me commit to learning. 

Also, riding with better and more experienced snowboarders helped me immensely. I was forced to (try) keep up and ride wherever they went. It took me 8 years to try snowboarding again and thank God I have snowboarding in my life.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I totally agree: since this year is impossible to spend my money in the mountains I am putting away money for next year already. I am planning to do multi-lessons on a period of time, as I really need to have someone giving me advice and also giving me some confidence to go down slopes. 

I know none that rides. All friends of mine that go skiing are really good at that, so no chance for me to follow them. I tried already, but I feel I am the one slowing down everyone, constantly falling, plus they do not really enjoy easy slopes that are best for me. Group lessons may be a solution, but I fear to be in the same group of 15-something year old that will make me feel out of context. Yes, I am not the youngest.

On the other side, when I go alone, I have none pushing me to try again and again and this is a pity. Some cheering up does wonder for me... Even without covid, this would be an issue I still haven't solved.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Group lessons aren't too bad. With Covid I imagine they will keep groups small even next season. Just do not do the very beginner lesson. Level 2 or level 3 all the way to 5 if you can swing it money wise.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

It might not be a bad board, but you are rocking a HEAD PRIDE.. If it has cap construction, get a new similar one, and retire that one to a bench.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

@Rip154, I am not sure I have uderstood, I may be lost in English or snowboard jargon. I am aware that this board is not top quality, if this is what you intended. 
I searched about cap construction and it seems a way of building boards. Like this:
"The top layer of glass laminate is formed over the top of the wooden core and pinched at the edge to seal in the core."
Cheaper but less durable. Correct?

How can I know if it has cap construction? Edges of the board seems to be ok. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maya said:


> @Rip154, I am not sure I have uderstood, I may be lost in English or snowboard jargon. I am aware that this board is not top quality, if this is what you intended.
> I searched about cap construction and it seems a way of building boards. Like this:
> "The top layer of glass laminate is formed over the top of the wooden core and pinched at the edge to seal in the core."
> Cheaper but less durable. Correct?
> ...


The decription is correct. If it has a plastic sidewall, it's not a cap construction, but just means the board isn't way too old. Head just seems to be a ski company first, and don't think they contribute much besides making money off snowboarding. They make some quality stuff too, but the whole thing just gives off some weird vibes. Use it and move on to something better


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Ah ok thanks, so definitely cap construction.
I strongly hope to be able to use it until it breaks instead of having it sitting in the basement.

For now I changed stance, made it duck and a little wider. It was 50,5cm I put it 56.5. Options are +1,+3 or +4 (*2, nose & tail). I hope I did it right. I am looking forward to test it, but who knows when.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok I took some pictures.




















Are the bindings correctly mounted? 
I have doubts because, originally the center part (the circle one, the one screwed to the board) was rotated of 90°, like I draw in the arrow of the second picture.

Thanks!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The disc can probably be used for adjusting either way. So if boots are centered on the board and stance is fine, it should be ok.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I have to try to compare boot position in rotated and original way. I'll do this. I also think that this disc can be used in both direction as it has the 0 measurement angle in all 4 directions. Thanks anyway for your validation.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like it's mounted good. Similar to how I would do mine. As long as you're comfortable when standing on it.

And yes ride it until it breaks or until you're ready for an upgrade after a season or two. Money will be better spent in lessons right now. Boots next.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> Head just seems to be a ski company first, and don't think they contribute much besides making money off snowboarding. They make some quality stuff too, but the whole thing just gives off some weird vibes. Use it and move on to something better


@Rip154, this comment was hanging in my mind: which companies should I look at, in your opinion? Even if my decision is taken, I love to be prepared for the future.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Look around the forum and some movies, youtube/instagram/magasines, and talk with people you ride with. Find a style you like and check up what boards are best for that. You can find board demos sometimes, and there are websites/mags that show interviews from tradeshows and festivals. The companies that attend are usually some of the same that try to build a community and evolve snowboarding, and often run related content from their platforms.

Since you don't get a new setup right away, make a note of what you like and what bothers you, and research it, so you know what to get next time.

There are big board brands like Burton, Nidecker and Nitro, that makes all the equipment, board companies like Mervin (Lib/Gnu/Roxy/Bent Metal), Jones and Arbor, that mostly make boards, but have good bindings too, and smaller speciality brands that only make boards, but focus more on a special direction like Korua, Moss, Gentemstick, Stranda, that focus more on turning and powder than having every style, and Yes that does freestyle for all terrain and conditions. Some like Union and Now only makes bindings, and Deeluxe, Vans, Thirtytwo that only makes boots. And of course there are some ski companies that deliver on all fronts, like Salomon and K2, and you have the alpine side of snowboarding, which mostly lands in its own community.

Northwave, Union and Funky are italian brands at least, I'm sure there are a few more.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you @Rip154 for answering my dumb question in a very detailed way. I have a lot to dig, now!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> Thank you @Rip154 for answering my dumb question in a very detailed way. I have a lot to dig, now!


Don't think too much about it right now you'll know better after you get on the mountain a few times and find out what you like and dislike just like he said. Once you have that experience with your current board you'll be able to pinpoint the direction you want to go.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

For sure, @Jack87, I need to go to the mountains. But this year is forbidden here, so I need to manage my frustration someway. There's a lot of that, so maybe having a plan for the future will help me.

Last weekend I drove 1h15 one way to go to a local short blue run: usually it has a lonely drag-lift to bring you up, but it is not working now due to pandemic. So I walked something like 20 times up this hill to do a little snowboarding. I'd gladly repeat it this weekend, but I still don't know if it is allowed or not. I did some exercises to learn to go one foot, as I am very bad at that and also I tried some curves. 
At least, I did some physical exercise...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> For sure, @Jack87, I need to go to the mountains. But this year is forbidden here, so I need to manage my frustration someway. There's a lot of that, so maybe having a plan for the future will help me.
> 
> Last weekend I drove 1h15 one way to go to a local short blue run: usually it has a lonely drag-lift to bring you up, but it is not working now due to pandemic. So I walked something like 20 times up this hill to do a little snowboarding. I'd gladly repeat it this weekend, but I still don't know if it is allowed or not. I did some exercises to learn to go one foot, as I am very bad at that and also I tried some curves.
> At least, I did some physical exercise...


I broke my foot at the start of the season so I'm just being able to finally go up! Luckily I'm up today. Just taking a lunch break. I totally understand... How I managed and I don't recommend it... But I ended up buying 8 new snowboards this year and 4 sets of bindings... Oops!


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Eight snowboards and four sets of bindings is an impressive number! 

I fear in investing too much in equipment because I am not good at snowboarding and I think I would look ridiculous constantly falling on my a** in cool brand new gear. 
Yes, my tailbone is still hurting.
I am committed to overcome this love-hate relationship with snowboarding. I want it to become love-love. Will I succeed before becoming too old? Who knows.

Northwave looks appealing, even of they produce a lot of things other than snowboards.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Shall I go in my up&down in the blue slope tomorrow? It is my last chance as we're forced to stay trapped in the house like rats for next 3 weeks at least.
I fear to drive for 1h+risking a ticket and finding there is almost no snow. Webcam shows mainly white, but it is not so clear...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Maya said:


> Eight snowboards and four sets of bindings is an impressive number!
> 
> I fear in investing too much in equipment because I am not good at snowboarding and I think I would look ridiculous constantly falling on my a** in cool brand new gear.
> Yes, my tailbone is still hurting.
> ...


Learn how to fall.... and get up
Tips on falling? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums

Watch the creepy basement video


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Creepy basement already watched and studied! It's fantastic, I tried the proposed stance, also shifting weight, etc. I am itching to try It on the snow.


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Maya said:


> Shall I go in my up&down in the blue slope tomorrow? It is my last chance as we're forced to stay trapped in the house like rats for next 3 weeks at least.
> I fear to drive for 1h+risking a ticket and finding there is almost no snow. Webcam shows mainly white, but it is not so clear...


Did you decide to go? If so, how was it?


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

No, I can't go. It seems little one is not ok, bad night, etc. So sorry for myself. 
Of course weather forecast for next weekend is snow. But no chance to go due to covid rules. Murphy's law at its best.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Why looking boards on the web creates addiction? There are a lot of sales now, that is even more tempting...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Maya

One can learn on any board, but on some it's easier that on others. I agree with everyone, lessons and time on slopes are key. However, as you say you're falling a lot and are not so fit, an easier, more catch free board would probably make your time on slopes more joyful/less harmful. 

On traditional camber boards one quickly catches an edge as beginner-intermediate. With a hybrid camber (RCR) that would be less likely, and with a hybrid rocker (CRC) even more less likely. I'd thus go for a CRC if I'd be you.

I like to give friends who start to snowboard a CRC board (Never Summer in my case, but other brands with that profile exist, I just don't know the models) as they provoke less falls and thus increase the riders confidence. You may find a used Never Summer Infitity, Aura, Type Two, Maverix for good price as it's end of season; they're all easy to ride. First is softer, second bit more advanced (stiffer), third is a twin if you aim to ride switch a lot, last would also ride great in pow. Or, if you're ever in Switzerland, send me a PM. I may have a something for you.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow, @neni, thank you for your answer, so glad you left your comment! I'll look into CRC boards for sure.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> Why looking boards on the web creates addiction? There are a lot of sales now, that is even more tempting...


Haha yes! You can now understand why I ended up with so much gear this season while I couldn't ride due to injury.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I am researching on CRC boards, but it is not so straightforward as I was thinking before. Adding that I am searching for a woman board does not make things easier.
I understood they are called also Hybrid Rocker. Am I correct?
Also, on Burton website it seems that this board and this board are CRC. Again, is this correct?

I checked Never Summer boards, all models mentioned by neni. I can't find anywhere in Never Summer website indication on weight of (woman) rider per length of the board. I found it in other sites, but measures differ and I don't know what I can trust if not the manufacturer.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Maya said:


> I am researching on CRC boards, but it is not so straightforward as I was thinking before. Adding that I am searching for a woman board does not make things easier.
> I understood they are called also Hybrid Rocker. Am I correct?
> Also, on Burton website it seems that this board and this board are CRC. Again, is this correct?
> 
> I checked Never Summer boards, all models mentioned by neni. I can't find anywhere in Never Summer website indication on weight of (woman) rider per length of the board. I found it in other sites, but measures differ and I don't know what I can trust if not the manufacturer.


Yup, CRC are hybrid rocker, but Burton calls them S rocker, I think. V rocker are also a hybrid rocker, but a special type.

Measures differ bexause size can be different depending on the shape, flex or purpose of the board. For example, a wide short tailed pow oriented board will be sized smaller for the same rider weight than a slender carving board.

NS doesn't give weight range recommendations online. You can ask them directly, or if you give us your foot size (barefoot measurenent in cm), I can hint on a size on the models I know (the ones I had listed plus Harpoon and Lady West), and others may chime in for other brands/models.

Generally, your weight will point at 155ish boards, but a smaller size is easier to turn. But you are very tall, so your stance width or foot size could be limiting. I'd say 150 is the lower limit of board size you should look at. But it eally depends on the model. A NS Maverix 150 for example would work with large feet as it is quite wide, where as the T2 probably wouldn't in 150 as it's more narrow.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Newer boards tend to be more forgiving and absorb more vibration, but the old boards still ride great. They have dialed in the flex, sidecuts, camber patterns, vibrational dampening materials, etc. in the last several years.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks @neni. My feet are of course not small, bigger one is 27cm, and my current boots are 40 and they report also 26,5cm length. So I guess that I need to go to bigger boards. It is annoying to be always to upper limits of what is designed for women. Especially because I am not really that tall nor overweight...

About going to Switzerland, it is one of the places I'd like to see, but it was not yet possible. Also I have a sister in law living there since few years, but I have never managed to visit her, shame on me.

@GWoman, I search for whatever forgiveness I can find. I really need to have the easiest life, given that I have a not-snowboarding-nor-skiing husband and a little one. So the time I can actually dedicate to snowboard will always be limited. Also I am not the yougest and my current board is a beginner one, not particularly good.

I still haven't decided to buy a new one, but I think that having more info before doing a purchase will not hurt at all.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I am researching on CRC boards, but it is not so straightforward as I was thinking before. Adding that I am searching for a woman board does not make things easier.
> I understood they are called also Hybrid Rocker. Am I correct?
> Also, on Burton website it seems that this board and this board are CRC. Again, is this correct?
> 
> I checked Never Summer boards, all models mentioned by neni. I can't find anywhere in Never Summer website indication on weight of (woman) rider per length of the board. I found it in other sites, but measures differ and I don't know what I can trust if not the manufacturer.


Yes those are Burton's flying V boards which is what they call their CRC. Just got my girlfriend the Flying V Feel good board and she likes it a lot. It was really hard for it to come by as it was out of stock most of the season. You can find used or even new previous year models for fairly affordable pricing if you look.
The Feelgood comes on both camber and flying V. As a beginner flying V is what you would want. The yessair is a beginner board and not a bad choice. If you already have experience Snowboarding you may like the Feelgood more though.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I think one other board to consider is the Jones Dream Catcher. It not only looks good but it's a RCR hybrid. So it's rocker in the contact points and camber in the middle. Makes for a board with a lot of control of camber without the tradition catchyness. It also has raised 3D edges near the contact points to help against catching an edge and to float in powder plus easily initiate turns.

This board should be a great board to learn on and progress all the way to even advanced or beyond. Especially since you're already used to camber I imagine a change to a rocker dominant board would feel washy and unstable.

I would totally put the Jones Dream Catcher on top of your list. Maybe in a 151 or 154.

Edit:
This was another board that was really hard to come by during the season as it was always sold out. Looks like this European site has the 151 in stock at a good discount. Might be worth snagging it.

Note the profile diagram they are showing on their site is incorrect. This is a RCR board not an s-camber. You can see the correct profile diagram on Joens' site.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... 75kg and 27cm feet actually opens up a lot more board options as you can well ride men's boards. They won't be too wide to your feet. And you find more men's boards on the used market.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Snowboard-wise, maybe it is better. But I do like girly colours and girl-specific gear because it is not always possible for me to get them 
Anyway, your advice is always good!

About used market, I have no idea where to search for that. Possibly local brick and mortar shops...


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

If I have understood correctly, Gullwing is CRC of Nitro. And this Mistique board seems to be like this.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jack87 said:


> I think one other board to consider is the Jones Dream Catcher. It not only looks good but it's a RCR hybrid. So it's rocker in the contact points and camber in the middle. Makes for a board with a lot of control of camber without the tradition catchyness. It also has raised 3D edges near the contact points to help against catching an edge and to float in powder plus easily initiate turns.
> 
> This board should be a great board to learn on and progress all the way to even advanced or beyond. Especially since you're already used to camber I imagine a change to a rocker dominant board would feel washy and unstable.


I'd second this, the Dream Catcher has a tonne of rocker in the tip and tail which makes it very forgiving, but the underfoot camber and magnetraction give it the grip when you need it. My girlfriend has one and loves it, when she first started riding it she kept saying how it was impossible for her to catch an edge on it. Though she is an advanced rider, you CAN catch an edge on anything, but it is very forgiving for the level of performance it has. Definitely something you could ride from beginner to advanced and never be left wanting more.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok, let's move to newbire questions here. I was trying to avoid them, but it seems I cannot.
Neni proposes a Camber-Rocker-Camber, saying that it is very forgiving especially in edge catching. Phedder and Jack86 sweras by a Rocker-Camber-Rocker board for the same reason. But those profiles are opposite one to another. What characteristics of the profile (but also others) make a board forgiving (i.e. less edge catching)?

Good news is that both Jones Dream Catcher and Nitro Mystique(*) seems available around here also in biggest size. Never Summer is actually more difficult to find.

(*) assuming that I have correctly understood Nitro Gullwing profile.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

You are understanding the Gullwing profile correctly.

So hybrid CRC seems like there is more camber since there is two Cs; but it's actually a rocker dominant board. Meaning if you were to lay it flat on the floor it will be able to teeter totter left and right like a seesaw. The contact points is typically the middle. They put in some camber to give a bit better edge hold on a mostly rocker board. Rocker boards are forgiving a little too forgiving and wash out as the edge doesn't make the same amount of contact with the snow. That's why camber is mixed in; to give a little bit more edge control.

Hybrid RCR is a camber dominant board. It rockers out at the contact points. Meaning if you put it on the floor the board will make contact where the tip and tail flair up. Middle will be raised off the floor and no teeter totter. They add rocker in those contact points to make it a bit forgiving so the edge doesn't catch as easily. So basically the opposite scenario as above. You have a board with more edge control but less catchyness.

The dream catcher also adds some 3D contouring to the nose and tail. 3D shapes are the new big technology. What this does in addition to the rocker contact points is it lifts the edges a bit higher off the snow in the nose and tail making it even less catchy. Think of a spoon 🥄 on the table the nose and tail are more spoon like. Also this makes turning easier as well as floating in deeper snow.

In short...
CRC: rocker dominant teeter totter. Rocker to be really forgiving with camber to bring back some control and edge hold.

RCR: mostly camber board with excellent edge hold and control. With added rocker to make the edges at the contact points from being to catchy there for being a bit more forgiving than traditional camber.

3D shaping now can be different. In dream catcher we are talking about spoon like nose and tail so if you add that to a RCR board like the dream catcher does now you have a board that is likely as forgiving as a rocker dominant but has the edge hold and control of a camber board.

Since you're used to a camber board already I think you'll be disappointed on a rocker dominant board and the feeling of losing some control. So RCR is what I would recommend.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Maya said:


> Ok, let's move to newbire questions here. I was trying to avoid them, but it seems I cannot.
> Neni proposes a Camber-Rocker-Camber, saying that it is very forgiving especially in edge catching. Phedder and Jack86 sweras by a Rocker-Camber-Rocker board for the same reason. But those profiles are opposite one to another. What characteristics of the profile (but also others) make a board forgiving (i.e. less edge catching)?
> 
> Good news is that both Jones Dream Catcher and Nitro Mystique(*) seems available around here also in biggest size. Never Summer is actually more difficult to find.
> ...


You have correctly understood the Gullwing profile, and they're definitely fair questions trying to wrap your head around all of this!

Here's a good overall rundown of the profiles - Understanding the Different Snowboard Camber Types | Snowboarding Profiles

I'm not disagreeing with Neni at all either, though you're right we've recommended different profiles they both try to maintain some of the benefits of camber and benefits of rocker while minimizing the negatives of those profiles. The Camber-Rocker-Camber (Gullwing, NeverSummers etc) have the rocker between the feet which can end up creating a pivot point, which makes it very easy to disengage essentially half of the boards edge from the snow. Shift your weight back enough, the whole front half of the board will lift off the snow (maybe only a few mm, but enough to make it 'loose') and you can pivot around that center rocker. Same shifting your weight forward, in moguls and tight terrain you can put weight on the nose to initiate and lead the turn, and the rear half of the board releases from the snow so it's very quick and easy for you to now pivot around on the front half of the board to make a quick and tight turn. You can also do that on any full rocker board, but with full rocker you do lose a lot of drive, pop and edgehold that the camber provides. So putting camber back under the feet returns some of those attributes.

Rocker-Camber-Rocker overall will feel more familiar to you since you already ride a full camber board, but with the rocker in the tip and tail when you're riding flat based there's much less of the board length actually touching the snow, so again they feel easier to turn and more forgiving. If your camber board is 150cm, flat based you might have 115cm of board touching the snow. On a RCR board, that same 150cm board length might be closer to 100cm of board actually touching the snow. That's what makes it harder to catch an edge, as there's less edge touching to catch with. But once you tilt the board on edge to carve or turn, the edge on those rocker sections that wasn't touching the snow before, now is, and helping give you grip and drive. 

Ultimately both profiles are more catch free because they decrease the overall edge contact and edge pressure when the board is flat, compared to a full camber board. A RCR board will feel more familiar to you initially, just a bit looser at the tips. A CRC board will feel quite different for you at first but once you get comfortable with it, you may prefer that central pivot point feeling compared to something with camber between the feet. 

Obviously being able to Demo either profile would make your decision much easier, but no matter which one you pick it will be easier for you to ride than a full camber board.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I agree with @Phedder as he essentially mirrored my thoughts on the subject. Below is a snippet I took from Evo's website that has a very brief description of the profiles we are talking about. But also gives you a diagram of the two.


















So I recently got my girlfriend a feelgood flying V (CRC). But she demoed both a camber and the flying v. Initially she tried the camber (full camber) and loved the control she got from it. Then she tried the flying V and enjoyed how it was less catchy. Ultimately she felt comfortable with the CRC because she was coming from a Rocker only board. But she feels like she would like a Camber next season. Likely Dream Catcher

Essential both profiles try to accomplish the same thing by bringing qualities of both extremes together. That's why when @neni and we suggest these two different profiles for the same thing. 

Now if you were going fill rocker or full camber the reasons for our suggestions would be totally different.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you guys for all your comments. I really appreciate it. I love to learn all about what I like: I already saw snowboarding profile site, but I was still missing how this impacts riding.

Side note: I dearly love my hubbie, but sometimes I wish he was a rider too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jack87 said:


> Since you're used to a camber board already I think you'll be disappointed on a rocker dominant board and the feeling of losing some control. So RCR is what I would recommend.


I really don't understand where this "losing some control" connected with CRC comes from... I ride my CRC, RCR, trad camber boards all in full control. You do a turn where you want to do it, you break where you want, ride fast as you want. There's no less control with CRC. 

The different profiles ride different, as Phedder put it well. But you as a rider can adapt to those specific patterns and ride each of them in control. It took me three runs runs to adapt to CRC. It's not hard. 

Besides, in moguls, I feel in much more control on a CRC than a camber dominant board as they are way faster turning . So... that generalization of "losing control" is really not valid, IMO.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

neni said:


> I really don't understand where this "losing some control" connected with CRC comes from... I ride my CRC, RCR, trad camber boards all in full control. You do a turn where you want to do it, you break where you want, ride fast as you want. There's no less control with CRC.
> 
> The different profiles ride different, as Phedder put it well. But you as a rider can adapt to those specific patterns and ride each of them in control. It took me three runs runs to adapt to CRC. It's not hard.
> 
> Besides, in moguls, I feel in much more control on a CRC than a camber dominant board as they are way faster turning . So... that generalization of "losing control" is really not valid, IMO.


I see why you interpreted it that way but that's not quit what I said. I said the feeling of losing some control. There is no question the locked in feeling that exists in a camber dominant board and not having that can feel like you're lacking some control. I guess it's more of a bad choice of words and I should have said loose feeling. Essential locked in and loose are the terms that describe difference with camber vs rocker.

You being an experienced rider and likely adapt to any board handed to you. Someone new who has experience with a more locked in board moving to a more loose board will likely feel as though they lost some control. Yes with time will adapt sure. But it'll be foreign at first. A RCR board in this situation is a much more familiar feeling for @Maya but still be more forgiving than the tradition camber they've been riding. In turn help with progression. That is why that's my upmost recommendation followed with CRC. I do not recommend a pure rocker board unless it's someone who has not touched the snow ever before.

I have nothing against CRC boards. As I mentioned that was the right choice for my girlfriend this season as she was coming from a pure rocker board.

This scenario is different and in my opinion a RCR would be a better fit here.

Edit fixed some RCR/CRC terms... I'm even confusing myself sorry.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Never Summer is relaunching the camber-rocker-camber-rocker-camber. Don’t remember who did it last. If it succeeds, I bet they will make it directional with camber-rocker-camber-rocker-camber-rocker. Think they are mainly sold in switzerland and germany in europe.

Whichever board you choose in the end, make sure you like the flex of it, and some rocker in the nose is always nice.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Rip154 said:


> Never Summer is relaunching the camber-rocker-camber-rocker-camber. Don’t remember who did it last. If it succeeds, I bet they will make it directional with camber-rocker-camber-rocker-camber-rocker. Think they are mainly sold in switzerland and germany in europe.
> 
> Whichever board you choose in the end, make sure you like the flex of it, and some rocker in the nose is always nice.


I remember when disposable razors first came out with the 2-blade, then the 3-blade versions. I started making jokes about the number of blades going up every year.

Welp. Seven blades


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Donutz said:


> I remember when disposable razors first came out with the 2-blade, then the 3-blade versions. I started making jokes about the number of blades going up every year.
> 
> Welp. Seven blades


Nothing beats a classic double edge safety razor.

Edit: correction link...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Jack87 said:


> Nothing beats a classic double edge safety razor.


Dafuq did you link


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lol wtf have no idea how that got there... 



https://www.amazon.com/Gillette-Heritage-Inspired-Double-Safety-Razor/dp/B07XPRRV9Y/


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

@Jack87, safety razor is a must in our home too!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Rocker dominant boards like CRC usually have to add some type of grip tech because they inherently have less grip than camber dominant boards. Grip equates to a sense of control. I'm not saying there's no control to be found with CRC, but rocker dominant profiles are naturally less locked in feeling. That changes deck to deck, but overall the feel holds up in my experience. You can absolutely ride rocker dominant boards in control, but they have natural limitations in some settings as do camber dominant boards. The trick is to match up the profile to the type of riding you'd like to see out of a deck. I'd be curious to try a CRC again on a dedicated tree board. I'm no longer interested in CRC for carving. 

I haven't used a razor for about as long as I've been off of rocker lol. Camber and beards for me please.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I shave maybe once every 6 months or so now a days. I don't like upkeeping my facial hair so it grows huge then all gone. When I shave it's always with a safety razor and now from this discussion I ended up ordering that new "gillette" razor I linked above. Gillette hasn't made these razors since the 80s so it's just a rebrand with a clone of their throwback box but still had to have it. For a guy who barley shaves.... I have a razor buying problem like I do a Snowboard buying one.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I wrote and delete 10 different comments n 
safety razors, but I guess this is not the right topic for me to discuss in a board full of men  

However I have always had buying issue of sport gear. Now I want to buy snowboard, bindings, jacket, pants (I hope I used correct words here). And, why not include also boots? Or something for the thermic layer? 
What is keeping money in my pocket is just that I hate having sport gear that I don't use. But let me book one lessons or buy one pass for next year and I will spend all my money in all possibile equipment.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I wrote and delete 10 different comments n
> safety razors, but I guess this is not the right topic for me to discuss in a board full of men
> 
> However I have always had buying issue of sport gear. Now I want to buy snowboard, bindings, jacket, pants (I hope I used correct words here). And, why not include also boots? Or something for the thermic layer?
> What is keeping money in my pocket is just that I hate having sport gear that I don't use. But let me book one lessons or buy one pass for next year and I will spend all my money in all possibile equipment.


Haha don't you worry I got my girlfriend a safety razor as a gift several years ago with a pink handle!

I know what you mean about the gear. I can be a big gear nut once I get into something.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Maya said:


> I wrote and delete 10 different comments n
> safety razors, but I guess this is not the right topic for me to discuss in a board full of men
> 
> However I have always had buying issue of sport gear. Now I want to buy snowboard, bindings, jacket, pants (I hope I used correct words here). And, why not include also boots? Or something for the thermic layer?
> What is keeping money in my pocket is just that I hate having sport gear that I don't use. But let me book one lessons or buy one pass for next year and I will spend all my money in all possibile equipment.


You'll fit in fine around here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WigMar said:


> . I'd be curious to try a CRC again on a dedicated tree board. I'm no longer interested in CRC for carving.


If you mean tree riding as tree riding in pow, then totally to it, give CRC a chance. The ones I use, Harpoon and Lady West, are awesome in our tree&pow terrain (east coast tree riding without pow I have no clue about)

Agree on carving. That's the one thing I prefer my trad camber over CRC (and RCR, btw). CRC do carve, easily, but never as smooth and beautifully and "linear" as a full camber.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

neni said:


> If you mean tree riding as tree riding in pow, then totally to it, give CRC a chance. The ones I use, Harpoon and Lady West, are awesome in our tree&pow terrain (east coast tree riding without pow I have no clue about)
> 
> Agree on carving. That's the one thing I prefer my trad camber over CRC (and RCR, btw). CRC do carve, easily, but never as smooth and beautifully and "linear" as a full camber.





neni said:


> If you mean tree riding as tree riding in pow, then totally to it, give CRC a chance. The ones I use, Harpoon and Lady West, are awesome in our tree&pow terrain (east coast tree riding without pow I have no clue about)
> 
> Agree on carving. That's the one thing I prefer my trad camber over CRC (and RCR, btw). CRC do carve, easily, but never as smooth and beautifully and "linear" as a full camber.


Yeah, that east coast tree riding without pow thing doesn't make much sense to me either. I stay out of the trees unless there's some pow to be had in there. Guess we're spoiled. I was just doing some aggressive tree riding the other day with a friend on a NS, and it looked like an agile ride for sure. I felt like I was working harder to whip my board around, but I was on a stiff s-cambered board that I wish had a little more torsional flex when I'm in the trees. It was feeling too long as well, but I'm well used to freeriding that size. 

I totally agree about RCR sucking at carving. I'd rather carve a flat board. I like the use of "linear" to describe camber. It's predictable and reliable like an old friend.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WigMar said:


> I totally agree about RCR sucking at carving. I'd rather carve a flat board. I like the use of "linear" to describe camber. It's predictable and reliable like an old friend.


You mean CRC, right?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

neni said:


> You mean CRC, right?


I meant I don't appreciate the rocker at the tips of a hybrid camber (RCR) board when I'm looking to carve. Those rockered tips are for chop and pow, not for gripping carves. I honestly wasn't much of a carver the last time I was on a CRC, but I definitely noticed the non-linear feel when carving. I've only ever owned CRC on a freeride/pow board, and I liked it for that. I'm grateful for quivers and all the profiles out there- except maybe for triple camber?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WigMar said:


> I meant I don't appreciate the rocker at the tips of a hybrid camber (RCR) board when I'm looking to carve. Those rockered tips are for chop and pow, not for gripping carves. I honestly wasn't much of a carver the last time I was on a CRC, but I definitely noticed the non-linear feel when carving. I've only ever owned CRC on a freeride/pow board, and I liked it for that. I'm grateful for quivers and all the profiles out there- except maybe for triple camber?


Ah, right, I see. And agree. The lifted tips are somehow lacking edge.

I actually don't own any RCR anymore. That's the type of hybrid which has no place in my quiver anymore. I got my trad. camber for carving/speed days on groomers, and for everything else (i.e. off piste) the CRCs. 

I think RCR makes sense as Jack-of-all-trades one quiver allaround board (it did for me for some years), but as I now have a nice optimized/specialized quiver for my needs, the RCR decks just weren't ridden anymore and got retired/sold as they were a little less nice to carve than the trad camber and a little less fun to me in pow than my CRCs. 

No idea what a tripplecamber is 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G973F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157878123007865


Somehow Never Summer has squeezed three camber zones into a board. I think they added micro camber to the center rocker section.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

WigMar said:


> Somehow Never Summer has squeezed three camber zones into a board. I think they added micro camber to the center rocker section.


Ah. That's their new RCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCR board.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Ah. That's their new RCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCRCR board.


I feel like Mervin has to follow up with vertical magnetraction.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

neni said:


> I think RCR makes sense as Jack-of-all-trades one quiver allaround board (it did for me for some years),


That's interesting, neni. This makes me leaning more towards an RCR.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> That's interesting, neni. This makes me leaning more towards an RCR.


Do it! Dream Catcher is a sexy board.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

@Jack87 you are like devil to my good intentions!
I see Dream Catcher is directional. Can I use it to ride switch relatively easy? As stupid as it seems, I am (not) good riding switch as riding normal. I'd like to have a board I can ride switch without too much effort.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Since you didn't get to spend money on lessons might as well get a new board while they are on end of season discount sales. Don't forget to pair some bindings with it.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

... and maybe new snowboard pants?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Maya said:


> @Jack87 you are like devil to my good intentions!
> I see Dream Catcher is directional. Can I use it to ride switch relatively easy? As stupid as it seems, I am (not) good riding switch as riding normal. I'd like to have a board I can ride switch without too much effort.


Won't be a problem, my gf is an instructor and if she has a goofy student she can teach the entire lesson switch on it. It's got a longer nose but you're not very set back on the sidecut of the board so it'll turn very similar to a true twin switch on groomers. Powder would be a different story, but for just practicing and improving your switch riding on groomed runs, don't sweat it.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

What are the man counterparts of the board mentioned here, if any?
Burton feelgood Flying v
Nitro Mystique
Never Summer infinity
Burton yeasyer Flying v
Jones dream carcher

It seems that my size is hard ti find in end of season sales


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Maya said:


> What are the man counterparts of the board mentioned here, if any?
> Burton feelgood Flying v
> Nitro Mystique
> Never Summer infinity
> ...


Hmm, I'll give it a shot. 

Burton Feelgood Flying V > Custom Flying V
Nitro Mystique > Team Gullwing (higher end in general, core and base) 
Never Summer Infinity > Snowtrooper
Burton Yeasayer Flying V > Burton Process Flying V (has a better base though)
Jones Dream Catcher > Jones Explorer


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> @Jack87 you are like devil to my good intentions!
> I see Dream Catcher is directional. Can I use it to ride switch relatively easy? As stupid as it seems, I am (not) good riding switch as riding normal. I'd like to have a board I can ride switch without too much effort.


Yeah you can ride switch no problem. If you wanted a true twin there is also the Jones twin sisters. But a directional twin is the way to go.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I fell like when I am buying shoes: local shops I contacted are all "sorry we don't have your size"
Not sure if I should already set my mind to men boards.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

In my endless boredom and indecision, I stumble across GNU boards, specifically this gnu lady choice. As far as I understood it is a CRC board and I found my size in more than one online shop.
Is it a valid option?

It seems that a Dream Catcher in my size (154) is impossible to found. I found a couple of 151: for the weight it is acceptable, but it does not sit my lenght of feet according to Jones website. I don't get why, as it has a waist width exactly equal to my current board.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> In my endless boredom and indecision, I stumble across GNU boards, specifically this gnu lady choice. As far as I understood it is a CRC board and I found my size in more than one online shop.
> Is it a valid option?
> 
> It seems that a Dream Catcher in my size (154) is impossible to found. I found a couple of 151: for the weight it is acceptable, but it does not sit my lenght of feet according to Jones website. I don't get why, as it has a waist width exactly equal to my current board.


If the waist width is the same and your foot fits fine on your current board you're probably just fine then.

Then again the waist width in the middle might be the same but where the binding insert packs are the width maybe different I don't know. You'll have to measure the middle of your bindings inserts (the holes) width across the board and see if you can get that measurement for the Jones board. May need to call or email their customer service if you can't find it published.

If the 151cm will work for your weight and shoe size it'll be much easier to maneuver then the longer board while you're still learning and progressing.

The GNU board is a fine choice! I'm sure you'll enjoy whatever board you end up on as long as the size is right.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> May need to call or email their customer service if you can't find it published.


I discovered a (not-so) local shop that has one dream catcher 151. I mailed them asking about possible boot issue. I hope they will answer.
They sell it at 350euros including shipping, less than the big online vendors, so it could be borderline scam.

If this does not end well, I think I will go for a Nitro Mystique. I found one online, with an option of buying used for less than 170€. I am a little nervous about buying used online and in general buying used, but the low price is really convincing.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Maya said:


> @Jack87 you are like devil to my good intentions!
> I see Dream Catcher is directional. Can I use it to ride switch relatively easy? As stupid as it seems, I am (not) good riding switch as riding normal. I'd like to have a board I can ride switch without too much effort.


The Dream Catcher is a great board and if you can ride switch then you can certainly ride it switch. My oldest daughter does it just fine on the Dream Catcher. She's back-and-forth between the Dream Catcher and Women's Jones Stratos.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I discovered a (not-so) local shop that has one dream catcher 151. I mailed them asking about possible boot issue. I hope they will answer.


They have not answered yet. Not impressed by this lack of answer. 
They are in a province that is fully shut down till Thursday. So I wait some more days, then I consider that I have possibly dodge a bullet.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Maya said:


> They have not answered yet. Not impressed by this lack of answer.
> They are in a province that is fully shut down till Thursday. So I wait some more days, then I consider that I have possibly dodge a bullet.


it's mostly a scam or probably a reused one. You should wish it's the latter.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I found them on ebay too. They answered promptly and they also tried to sell me bindings. 
So now I have to convince myself to fork money for that. It is a huge bet on next winter: will I be able to ride?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I found them on ebay too. They answered promptly and they also tried to sell me bindings.
> So now I have to convince myself to fork money for that. It is a huge bet on next winter: will I be able to ride?


If you get a chance to ride you will not be disappointed. Do you need new bindings. Are the ones on your other bored as old as the bored? 

Someone other than me would probably be better fitted to give you binding advice. I use the Burton step ons and love them for me. My girlfriend did get the 2021 Burton Lexa bindings which are less stiff than previous year models and she seems to like them. There is a pink high back color that might go well with that bored too.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I did it! I pressed "buy now" button just now!

Yes, @Jack87, I need bindings too. Mine are really old and basics.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Maya said:


> Yes, @Jack87, I need bindings too. Mine are really old and basics.


NOW Conda, Burton Lexa, or Burton Escapades, from about '18 on are really good ones if you search for used bindings.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I did it! I pressed "buy now" button just now!
> 
> Yes, @Jack87, I need bindings too. Mine are really old and basics.


Congratulations! That is wonderful and exciting news! Which bored did you end up with in the end?


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> Congratulations! That is wonderful and exciting news! Which bored did you end up with in the end?


Dream catcher! I am clearly not good in saving money...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Congrats! It's an excellent board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Maya said:


> Dream catcher! I am clearly not good in saving money...


Saving money is over-rated...


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Now I am looking forward this board to be at my doorstep. Board was shipped according to seller, but tracking is not yet working.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Clearly biggest issue for the bindings is that I don't know which color I want them... It is well known that the color of the bindings influences how good I can ride


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Maya said:


> Clearly biggest issue for the bindings is that I don't know which color I want them... It is well known that the color of the bindings influences how good I can ride


You look good, you feel good, you ride good!


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Look at this!







do you like my terrazzo tiles?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> Look at this!
> View attachment 158155
> 
> do you like my terrazzo tiles?


Wow that is such a good looking board. It's a very very nice board. Congratulations!!! Remind me what size did you end up with?

PS I like you're tiles.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> Remind me what size did you end up with?


I chose 151. I asked to the vendor to check with boots of my current size and he said "no issues" plus that board waist size is exactly the same of my current board.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I chose 151. I asked to the vendor to check with boots of my current size and he said "no issues" plus that board waist size is exactly the same of my current board.


I think that's a good choice! Just in time to catch some end of season binding discounts now.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I guess that screws for attaching bindings to boards are sold together with bindings, correct?

I am looking forward to use this new board. Too many months to wait...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I guess that screws for attaching bindings to boards are sold together with bindings, correct?
> 
> I am looking forward to use this new board. Too many months to wait...


Yeah I can't imagine having to wait so long but you'll enjoy it.

Yes the screws will be in the bindings box.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I have just done a couple of tests with my shitty bindings in the dream catcher. Good news is that they fit perfectly in the board, so whatever happens, I have a backup solution.
Also I checked the length of my boots. Pictures below.
Have I mounted bindings too much towards the heel of the boot? I tried to out them more centered wrt to lenght of the board but I see now that probably heel is too much outside of the board.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Maya said:


> Look at this!
> View attachment 158155
> 
> do you like my terrazzo tiles?


Oh wow, who else would not want to ride on this board? None! You got an awesome board!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

GWoman said:


> Oh wow, who else would not want to ride on this board? None! You got an awesome board!


Indeed! I want to ride that board! I'd ride the dreamcatcher or the Twin Sisters. Graphics are so sick on those boards and they have a lot of tech behind it to boot.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Actually I agree with you both, @GWoman and @Jack87. I have an issue with typical snowboard graphics, I don't like them at all, unless some rare cases such as this year dream catcher.
I like very simply designed boards, such as Nidecker Venus. Unfortunately upgrading to this board would have made no sense.
I was under the impression that this was due to me not being the typical snowboarder (i.e. the cool kid), but reading a little in this forum it seems that I am not alone.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> Actually I agree with you both, @GWoman and @Jack87. I have an issue with typical snowboard graphics, I don't like them at all, unless some rare cases such as this year dream catcher.
> I like very simply designed boards, such as Nidecker Venus. Unfortunately upgrading to this board would have made no sense.
> I was under the impression that this was due to me not being the typical snowboarder (i.e. the cool kid), but reading a little in this forum it seems that I am not alone.


What was wrong with the Venus? That's a good board indeed as well it's similar to the Dreamcatcher. The Dreamcatcher does of a bit more tech with the slightly 3d raised edges that'll make it easier for you not to catch and edge while still progressing. Plus that sick graphic.

Haha I'm not even sure if you realize how nice of a board you have now! Especially coming from your old one. It's going to be a nigh and day difference. You'll feel like a super star because it'll perform so well.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> it easier for you not to catch and edge


that! that! exactly that!

I do realize that I have a nice board! I am so worried to ruin it in a stupid way, I was anxious while screwing my shitty bindings on top of it 
and btw, the board is still sitting on the sofa of my living room...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> that! that! exactly that!
> 
> I do realize that I have a nice board! I am so worried to ruin it in a stupid way, I was anxious while screwing my shitty bindings on top of it
> and btw, the board is still sitting on the sofa of my living room...


Haha that's so awesome I love it! And I know exactly what you mean! Don't worry some skier in the lift line will like hit it or step on it and break the ice for you! I know annoying but that's generally what happens. It's okay though these things can take a beating and still perform really well.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> still perform really well


Dream catcher will perform well for sure, let's hope I will live up to it!

I am already imagining worse scenarios.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Maya said:


> I have just done a couple of tests with my shitty bindings in the dream catcher. Good news is that they fit perfectly in the board, so whatever happens, I have a backup solution.
> Also I checked the length of my boots. Pictures below.
> Have I mounted bindings too much towards the heel of the boot? I tried to out them more centered wrt to lenght of the board but I see now that probably heel is too much outside of the board.
> 
> ...


I've found looking from the bottom gives me the best perspective of if the boot is centered on the board. Won't probably ever be perfect, but close enough is good enough. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

smellysell said:


> I've found looking from the bottom gives me the best perspective of if the boot is centered on the board.


ok, so the best is to have the boot centered. Good to know.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

neni said:


> NOW Conda, Burton Lexa, or Burton Escapades, from about '18 on are really good ones if you search for used bindings.


I'd love to search for used bindings, but I have no experience on how to do it in an effective way.
Used or new, I think I will have issues in finding my size.

What characteristics should I search in bindings considering I am basically just a little more than a beginner?


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Maya said:


> I'd love to search for used bindings, but I have no experience on how to do it in an effective way.
> Used or new, I think I will have issues in finding my size.
> 
> What characteristics should I search in bindings considering I am basically just a little more than a beginner?


Finding the right binding can also be a long story because of the variety. Size, flex and board compatibility are probably the most important, which you can check online. How it actually fits, you will know when you try them.
Good news is that there are tons of discounts now. Here is a screenshot from a shop which I was eyeing because they have good prices. (I'm not affiliated to them in any way.)
If you go for Burton, do not choose EST because they will not fit your board.

Good luck!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maya said:


> I'd love to search for used bindings, but I have no experience on how to do it in an effective way.
> Used or new, I think I will have issues in finding my size.
> 
> What characteristics should I search in bindings considering I am basically just a little more than a beginner?


A binding where you land about in the middle of size range and a comfy pad and strap. Some different pricepoints; Salomon Triumph, Union Rosa 2022, Now Brigada, Bent Metal Stylist, Burton Lexa X. There's also the Burton Stepon system, but you need a boot+binding package then. Some key things you gotta figure out is if you want a soft or stiff ankle strap and if you want canting or not. Price isn't that important for performance. Some of the cheapest I've bought can be just as good as the expensive ones. My latest is the Union Flite Pro 2022, that is named Rosa in womens version, it's kinda basic and cheap, but really nice.

Bought something from the shop above earlier and it was B-product, seemed like just visual stuff, but don't know.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I already decided stepon is not for me. I don't want to change my boots because they are surprisingly good for me, considering I bought them with no knowledge at all. I am not convinced by that bindings where you can insert boot from the back.

I discovered about canting a couple of hours ago, I need to find a way to check if I may like/need it or not.

Also what is the rationale for choosing a soft or stiff ankle strap?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I just like soft, thin, asymetrical straps, that doesn't put pressure on my instep. Some want wide stiff straps, but they often have stiff boots too. If you aren't bothered with it when riding, like no pain, stiff straps might work for you.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I am going towards Union bindings. I found both Rosa and Juliet that seem interesting at a super reasonable price point.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Maya said:


> I am going towards Union bindings. I found both Rosa and Juliet that seem interesting at a super reasonable price point.


The Juliet has canting and more responsive. They're similar to the Force which is the men's version. The Rosa doesn't have canting and less responsive than the Juliet. Less responsive is not a bad thing, you just have more play with your feet. I feel the straps on the Rosa is much more comfortable than the Juliet. I have a Union Strata that has similar strap as the Rosa and they feel amazing on your ankles. No pinch point at all. I also have the other straps from the Juliet on my Union Atlas (men's) and they're not as comfortable as the Strata.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Also, in Union website, Juliet are classified as all-mountains, Rosa as FreeStyle. Does this depend on the forgiveness you mentioned before, @SushiLover ?

My current bindings have no canting, so it would be safer to have Rosa, without canting as well. But I am so curious to try how is the feeling with canted bindings.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Maya said:


> Also, in Union website, Juliet are classified as all-mountains, Rosa as FreeStyle. Does this depend on the forgiveness you mentioned before, @SushiLover ?


Yes, but all mountain freestyle could also be used for all mountain. It's just softer in some components of the bindings. The flex could be a softer highback, softer straps or softer base plate. What board do you own? Jones Dream catcher? I think either of those bindings would work on that board. You also need to ask yourself if you're ok with canting. Some people don't like canting. I own bindings with canting and without. Honestly, I don't feel any difference.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> Jones Dream catcher?


 Yes, binding I am trying to buy are for the Dream Catcher.

Also, my current bindings have the toe straps that stays on top of the boots, not on the toe part of the boot, as can be seen on top of the page. I was under the impression that this was due to bad quality of my old bindings. 
But I don't understand where toestrap of Rosa aresupposed to stay.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

If you're fixated on Union, why don't you look at the Legacy too? They might be a better option for you as far as response and comfort. I think the Rosa is more of a beginner binding which might have limitations as you keep progressing. The legacy might be a bit more pricey, but I think it's a better binding than the other two and more versatile. The only thing is it has a mini disk and not a traditional disk which gives you more board feel laterally. Some people don't like that surfy feel. They like that dead spot under your foot. It works good on all mountain boards, park boards and GREAT for powder boards because of that surfy feel.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

You could get them cheap over the summer when the prices drop. I bought my Union Strata for $170 over the summer last year. Original price was $279 or $299. You don't need to rush. Just shop around wisely and do your research.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

New bindings! They are Union Juliet.







I need to study a little how to mount them. They have so many settings that can be changed...


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

In bindings instruction they mention the Phillips #3 screwdriver. What is that? Is it the shape & size of the screwdriver?


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

The only adjustments you need to make are the ankle and toe straps depending on the size of your boot. For example, if you're size 9 boot and your binding is size medium, you don't need to adjust the straps. You might need to adjust both the straps and the heelcup if you're size 9.5 or 10 on a medium binding. The heelcup comes at 0 adjustment from the factory.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Maya said:


> In bindings instruction they mention the Phillips #3 screwdriver. What is that? Is it the shape & size of the screwdriver?











RAK Distribution


RAK Distribution




www.rakdistribution.net


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

get yourself one of these and keep it in your pocket at all times









Dakine Torque Driver


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Dakine Torque Driver is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks! I think it is the same tip I used for my previous bindings. With old bindings I was less scared of doing harm...

I found it in amazon.it and it is called "snowboard screwdriver"... I guess it is the correct one


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Dakine Torque Driver ordered! I am out of Town for the whole month... I am looking forward to mount those bindings


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I am mounting the bindings, first stages.







Look my brand new Dakine screwdriver  
I discovered those washers, I put them as in next photo. I see no other way, but can you please tell me if it is correct?








I put the screws exactly in the middle of the slider. Should I do differently? 

Thanks!


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes you have the washers in the right position. The screws don’t have to be centered on the disc. The position of the screws in the disc is based on your preferred stance width. You could see in the photo below my screws are not centered on the disc because I have set on my stance.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I saw a couple of posts regarding toe overhang. They fave me the idea that my setup has too much toe overhang. Look at those pictures

















The heelcup is already in the longer option and size of the bindings Is the biggest. So I don't think I can change any other setting. Board waist is the biggest possibile and my boots are correctly sized for my feet (even considering Wired suggestions, for the little that Is possible for women feet).


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Can you flip the board with the boots on and take a photo to show how much the boots are sticking out?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maya said:


> I saw a couple of posts regarding toe overhang. They fave me the idea that my setup has too much toe overhang. Look at those pictures.
> 
> The heelcup is already in the longer option and size of the bindings Is the biggest. So I don't think I can change any other setting. Board waist is the biggest possibile and my boots are correctly sized for my feet (even considering Wired suggestions, for the little that Is possible for women feet).


Wouldn’t stress it till you get on snow, maybe strap in and tilt it on edge, and check if it feels similar on toe and heel.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Only going to be an issue really if you’re into aggressive carving and going to be throwing that board onto steep rails. Hard to see from the images but seems fine.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Finally on the snow with this board. I like it a lot! It turns easily, I never felt it was catching an edge. Maybe because I was only on easy slopes, but well... So far so good


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Still a lot of love for this board. Yesterday and today I have been on a real (Blue) slopes and I never catched an edge. Sometimes I felt I was on the verge of it but I was able to avoid it. Also this board turns really easy. I can't perfectly remember how It was with my previous board, but with this one I never got that feeling of being suddendly thrown on the snow.
Toe straps of the bindings open too much easily. When I am on my knees they open a little. Not a big issue, but I wonder if I have wrongly mounted them.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Maya said:


> Still a lot of love for this board. Yesterday and today I have been on a real (Blue) slopes and I never catched an edge. Sometimes I felt I was on the verge of it but I was able to avoid it. Also this board turns really easy. I can't perfectly remember how It was with my previous board, but with this one I never got that feeling of being suddendly thrown on the snow.
> Toe straps of the bindings open too much easily. When I am on my knees they open a little. Not a big issue, but I wonder if I have wrongly mounted them.



When you're on your knees, your foot is pushing against your toe strap causing the ratchet to lock on the ladder of the toe strap similar to a car seatbelt. If you were to yank hard on a seatbelt, the locking mechanism takes over and you can't pull on the seatbelt anymore. When you're sitting down, your foot is not pressing hard against the strap so the ratchet is able to slide easily.


----------

